# Rowdy Ronda Rousey appreciation thread



## Rusty

Since the last thread was closed due to derailment I'll try this again. 









Ronda Rousey was born on February 1, 1987 in Riverside County, California. She is a world and Olympic medalist in Judo and began competing in MMA on August 6th, 2010. 






Her second fight.






Third






Here's a link to her website and from there you can go vote for some fighters only awards that include everything from best promoter, clothing line, journalist, to ko and submission of the year. Check it out.

http://www.rondamma.com/


----------



## Rusty

Here's a couple interviews showing some of her personality. Seems like a cool chick:thumb02:






She has a good attitude and other fighters are taking notice






This one has some of everything.






Her mom is also a badass and here's a vid about Rondas big round buns.






I'm a big fan and will be adding to this thread occasionally. Please don't come in here arguing on whether or not you find her attractive. To each their own.


----------



## Rusty

Was searching google images I found this. Pretty much makes me famous:thumb02:










Apparently he posted in the old thread.

Some fights as a pro but couldn't find her first one.











Some controversy in her last fight. Her opponent was imo embarrassed for losing so quick and wanted to save face by arguing the stoppage.






@ 3:04 Sarah looks like GSP.

Rondas next fight is apparently against Julia Budd at Strikeforce Challengers 20 this month.


----------



## swpthleg

Love Ronda. Not just cause she's a judoka. She's done stuff like chopping off that gorgeous head of hair to make weight. Thanks for posting these; hopefully nobody messes this thread up.


----------



## Rusty

Really like the "Rowdy Ronda Rousey instead of the Ronda Rowdy Rousey intro Sounds much cooler imo.






Not sure if this one will work

h97DDQQk&feature

It won't but here's a link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v--h97DDQQk&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PLEC2FF6DBB9D7DFD2

I had no idea that armbars were a part of Judo. I'm retarded


----------



## Rusty

Loved this one.






More training






And some more


----------



## Rusty

I hope she rematches delalio and dislocates her elbow for acting like she wasn't submitting.


----------



## oldfan

Ronda wins by armbar in under a minute. Never saw that coming.:thumb02:






Ronda says she's going to unify the 135 and 145 belts.

Bye Bye Misha:bye01:


----------



## K R Y

She's the female armbar version of Paul Sass  I like her, she acted exactly how I imagine myself acting if I ever met Penn.

I like her.


----------



## Mirage445

Seems like a pretty cool chick.

Apparently this clip wasn't exactly planned, and Bas didn't help her one bit.


----------



## Sovereign

Mirage445 said:


> Seems like a pretty cool chick.
> 
> Apparently this clip wasn't exactly planned, and Bas didn't help her one bit.


If true, shit even if it was staged, that's completely ******* awesome!


----------



## swpthleg

Women who play judo are bad bitches. Just saying.

I believe Ronda's mom has some sort of high-level judo cred herself. I'll have to look that up.


----------



## funkyboogalooo

Marry me Ronda


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm sure there are many guys who would want her to say yes as well. He going down to 135 pounds is going to be interesting. Though honestly I think she could continue to be a force at 145 pounds.


----------



## 38495

nice heated discussion between Ronda and Miesha Tate on the MMA Hour this week. Rondas' definately got me intersted in Womens MMA at the minute


----------



## Rusty

I can't wait til Ronda taps out Meisha. 

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/11/29/mma-hour-episode-no-110-miesha-tate-ronda-rousey-debate/


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, but she's got to get a match in at bantemweight before she faces Meisha. But it will definately be a good fight. Battle of the Beauties would be a good name for the match.


----------



## swpthleg

RustyRenegade said:


> I can't wait til Ronda taps out Meisha.
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/11/29/mma-hour-episode-no-110-miesha-tate-ronda-rousey-debate/


Same.


----------



## kantowrestler

It's definately going to be a good fight to say the least for sure.


----------



## dudeabides

They were getting along at least as long as it takes to snap a pic with Mackenzie last night.


----------



## Rusty

Pic needs more spaniard.










Ronda looks prettier, more talented, and hopefully is getting some tips on guillotines


----------



## oldfan




----------



## Mirage445

It's good to be Chael Sonnen.


----------



## Rusty

She could see his aura


----------



## kantowrestler

Chael was pretty much hitting on her. That really doesn't surprise me. She definately was hot that night.


----------



## Rusty




----------



## mmawrestler

Just listened to her on the joe rogan podcast, she seems like a really cool chick to.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well she is a pretty cool chick. Not to mention hot looks and a body to boot. The guy who gets her is going to be one lucky dude.


----------



## The Horticulturist

She's definitely my favorite female fighter. I like her inside the cage and out.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, she has a great personality. Though I don't agree to the idea that she is like a female version of Chael Sonnen at all. She is no where near the jack ass that he is in anyway.


----------



## oldfan

Waiting patiently for someone to upload video of her rolling with Nick Diaz yesterday at the ufc workout.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well isn't that interesting.


----------



## oldfan

There should be a part 2 coming.


----------



## kantowrestler

Wow, Ronda with the Diaz brothers. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## VolcomX311

mmawrestler said:


> Just listened to her on the joe rogan podcast, she seems like a really cool chick to.


I was going to post the same thing.


----------



## kantowrestler

Once again she has alot of potential and I think she's the future of the sport.


----------



## pipe

Cyborg would/will smash her. I think she has a shot against the rest though. Not convinced by her striking but she does use her Judo to take fools down and looks to have good offensive subs. Need to see her fight a few better calibre opponents before im convinced she has what it takes.

She is hot though.


----------



## kantowrestler

Cyborg does pose a challenge to her but I do believe that Ronda can pull it off. If she indeed goes down to bantemweight she'll take the belt no problem. She's on another level.


----------



## pipe

kantowrestler said:


> Cyborg does pose a challenge to her but I do believe that Ronda can pull it off. If she indeed goes down to bantemweight she'll take the belt no problem. She's on another level.


If this fight happens then will you bet with me, say 1 million credits?


----------



## kantowrestler

Just because of the fact that the last time I made a bet like that it backfired I'm not going with it.


----------



## pipe

but I though you believed Ronda could pull it off...


----------



## kantowrestler

Ok, I have a million to spare, it's a bet if the meet, if not then no one looses.


----------



## Rusty

Saw this on Sherdog. Figured it'd go well here. Kanto, you're ridiculous blubbering ruined the last thread man. Can you stay out of this one pretty pleaseraise01:






Stability training


----------



## Rusty

Ronda and Meisha coming up on March 3rd. Already posted but wanted to put it in here

http://www.galsguidetomma.com/2012/...nda-rousey-confirmed-for-strikeforce-event-in

http://mmajunkie.com/news/26817/cha...-in-the-works-for-march-strikeforce-event.mma


----------



## oldfan

Looks like round 1 goes to Ronda. I'll bet Misha is pissed.


----------



## Danm2501

Ronda's a beast. I think I have a new favourite fighter. Listening to her on the Rogan Podcast she just seems like a cool, down to earth badass chick. Would be awesome if she could get womens MMA on the map, and into the UFC. Would love it if she took Tate's belt, and then took out Cyborg. Rousey vs Cyborg would easily be the biggest fight in WMMA since Carano vs Cyborg. War Ronda Rousey!

Oh, and Pipe, I'll take a bet with you. If Rousey vs Cyborg happens, I'll go all in on Ronda!


----------



## kantowrestler

Current reports are that the Rousey versus Cyborg fight will not be happening. The fight that probably will happen is Rousey versus Tate. As I predicted it's the battle of the beauties!


----------



## oldfan

kantowrestler said:


> Current reports are that the Rousey versus Cyborg fight will not be happening. The fight that probably will happen is Rousey versus Tate. As I predicted it's the battle of the beauties!


 keep us posted. raise01:


----------



## Mirage445

kantowrestler said:


> Current reports are that the Rousey versus Cyborg fight will not be happening. The fight that probably will happen is Rousey versus Tate. As I predicted it's the battle of the beauties!


It's been posted a few times in this thread that it will be Rousey vs Tate.

I hope Tate isn't too attached to her arms. :thumb02:


----------



## pipe

Danm2501 said:


> Ronda's a beast. I think I have a new favourite fighter. Listening to her on the Rogan Podcast she just seems like a cool, down to earth badass chick. Would be awesome if she could get womens MMA on the map, and into the UFC. Would love it if she took Tate's belt, and then took out Cyborg. Rousey vs Cyborg would easily be the biggest fight in WMMA since Carano vs Cyborg. War Ronda Rousey!
> 
> Oh, and Pipe, I'll take a bet with you. If Rousey vs Cyborg happens, I'll go all in on Ronda!


sir, you havnt the finances to bet at my table... 

I would guess that when/if Ronda gets past Tate that it will set up Cyborg v Rousey quite nicely. The only very slight worry I have is that it might be at a weight Cyborg has trouble cutting to.


----------



## oldfan

If I wasn't already a Rowdy fan this would do the trick.



And a brand new highlight vid


----------



## Budhisten

*+*










*=*


----------



## oldfan

Funny story.

As a kid my younger brother absolutely refused to believe that rasslin was fake. He was a rasslin fanatic.

Until one day (looooong before the internet) he found this supposed underground blackmarket pirate whatever vhs rasslin tape at a flea market. 

On it was about 40 seconds of Roddy Piper getting his ass stomped in a real fight. He and the guy kicking his ass looked no more skilled than any drunk bar fight.

Crushed little brothers world.


----------



## Budhisten

Poor fella 

How did he take the whole Santa-not-being-real thing? 

I cried


----------



## pipe

Budhisten said:


> Poor fella
> 
> How did he take the whole Santa-not-being-real thing?
> 
> I cried


Im kinda hoping like this;


----------



## Fedornumber1!

Rowdy Ronda Rousey would beat cyborgs ass no matter if she had roids or not!


----------



## MagiK11

I haven't really followed women's mma much, but I'm a believer in her. After watching all her fights and how dominant she has been, I believe she would have beat Cyborg (if cyborg wasn't on roids) and is the future of women's MMA. It also helps she is hot as hell!


----------



## Mckeever

I would let Ronda sit on my face.


----------



## kantowrestler

I would want her other end.


----------



## Rusty

http://www.fightlinker.com/ronda-rouseys-mom-is-even-rowdier-than-ronda


----------



## kantowrestler

Regardless her match with Meisha Tate is going to be a grapple fest. You have a judo olympian and an expert in submission grappling. I think it's going to be a matter of who gets in the first submission.


----------



## Rusty

Good video

http://www.mmamania.com/2012/1/13/2704254/video-gina-carano-rack-ronda-rousey-ass-mma


----------



## kantowrestler

I certainly hope she wins this one.


----------



## oldfan

Ronda on Cyborg:



> “Chris Cyborg was abusing for so long, it changed the bone structure of her face. Just because everyone else is doing it, I mean, that’s a reason not to. It’s one of the reasons why I’ve always fought clean and it never bothered me, even if I knew. Even in the Olympics I knew a lot of the other girls were doping and it is just so much more satisfying to win without it, because A) You know you’re that much better than everybody else and B) the people who take steroids, it ultimately comes from insecurity. It comes from them thinking that they’re not good enough without it. You know what? I’m crazy enough to think that I could win a fight on one leg in a ring of fire. I don’t need any drugs and when I see that people feel a need to do that, it’s a sign of weakness, it’s a sign of mental weakness and that they can’t find their own confidence without feeling like they need to cheat.
> 
> I don’t think this has thrown a monkey wrench into the credibility of women’s MMA. I think it threw a monkey wrench into the credibility of Chris Cyborg, and I think you have to rethink all of her wins before, over Gina Carano, Marloes Coenen, and all these girls. You know, it’s not like she beat them on technique, and if she wasn’t doping, she wouldn’t have won any of those fights. I think it adds to the credibility of those other girls who actually fought with technique and integrity. They weren’t being crushed by this chick. She was using, and you know what, if they were using too, it would have been a different ball game. I think women’s MMA is better in general with her gone, because I can’t think of any little girl who would watch her an be like “Mommy I want to be that when I grow up.” If I was a little girl, and I saw that, I’d be like, ‘Eww is that what you have to be like to be a good fighter? I don’t know if I want to be a fighter ‘
> 
> I think with her gone, yeah she was fun to watch, in a freak show kind of way, but I don’t think she was doing any favors in attracting new women that wanted to be fighters.”



source before someone starts something


----------



## K R Y

Nice interview, she really holds nothing back does she :laugh: Her saying Cyborg had a penis would of make that article golden.


----------



## derek242

Videos i made of all her fights:









why are my youtube videos posting white blanks?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyxX-O7SUIw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2zaUaB048k


----------



## oldfan

There is a thread here somewhere that explains how to do it. It's not complicated to do, just to explain when I'm High.


----------



## Budhisten

And Ronda's response:


----------



## oldfan

Budhisten said:


> And Ronda's response:



OK that's it. I don't care what Soojooko says. I'm tweetin. I want to follow Ronda.raise01:

Edit: check this out 










She even cheats at twitter fights


----------



## kantowrestler

I knew there was something wrong with that picture. Anyways Cyborg has room to talk considering that she juiced. Regardless we know that fight isn't going to happen anytime soon if at all.


----------



## The Horticulturist

I love her. She is by far my favorite female fighter. It's not even close.


----------



## swpthleg

I'm just counting the days, however many they may be, till she destroys Miesha Tate, as I've said in a few other places.


----------



## Rygu

OMG I love Ronda Rousey.


----------



## pipe

Shes writing cheques her ass cant cash. that Judo throw arm bar combo wont work on roidborg.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well it doesn't matter cause Roidborg isn't fighting anytime soon and Ronda is fighting Meisha. They can talk smack all they want it isn't happening in the forseeable future. Not to mention by the time Roidborg gets back there may not be a featherweight division.


----------



## oldfan

If Ronda isn't careful Cyborg is going to show up at her gym.


----------



## Rusty




----------



## kantowrestler

Who is that hottie undoing Ronda's belt and pants with her teeth?


----------



## oldfan

Ronda is going to be a star.


----------



## kantowrestler

Can things get any better?


----------



## El Bresko

kantowrestler said:


> Who is that hottie undoing Ronda's belt and pants with her teeth?


not too hot.. check out the arm fat


----------



## kantowrestler

Well I like it if a girl has a little bit of arm flab. Not to much but just the right amount. Then again I seem to date BBWs alot.


----------



## The Horticulturist

kantowrestler said:


> Well I like it if a girl has a little bit of arm flab. Not to much but just the right amount. Then again I seem to date BBWs alot.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah I love you.


----------



## kantowrestler

Never got that on this thread before. But anyways I think this is going to be a good fightcard when the time comes. Though I think as I've said before I think it'll come down to the first submission.


----------



## oldfan

If you just can't stand to learn a little BJJ then skip to minute 39 for fun with HOWDY HONDA HOUSEY.






"we gonna get you strung out on heefer"


----------



## kantowrestler

What's with the triple Hs?


----------



## Rusty

Meisha hating the Rowdy one If someone can imbed I would be most appreciative.
http://www.mmamania.com/2012/2/11/2...ey-nine-times-out-of-10-wrestling-trumps-judo


----------



## kantowrestler

This just keeps going back and forth. Meisha says something then Ronda then it goes around again. Even if wrestling does beat judo 9 times out of 10 all it takes is that one.


----------



## Rusty

Not sure on how to imbed the weigh in vid but here's a link.
http://www.mmafighting.com/strikeforce/2012/3/2/2840338/tate-vs-rousey-weigh-in-video


----------



## swpthleg

I don't dislike Miesha Tate, I just like Ronda a lot more. Either way, they're just hyping the fight like good girls.

EDIT: ROFL from Kanto's post. I just don't understand anyone with a fat-girl fetish. I'm not trying to be mean, I just don't get it.


----------



## Rusty

From this: 








To this









Headbutt might have damaged Tates hook nose


----------



## swpthleg

RustyRenegade said:


> From this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headbutt might have damaged Tates hook nose


Oh, I feel so bad.

I don't think Tate is really looking past Ronda; she's just talking that way b/c she's been told to. I think she's smart enough to know what a dreadful mistake that would be.


----------



## kantowrestler

Now I agree that Ronda is starting to have an attitude apparently. And with Ronda in the face clearly Meisha can't see past her literally. This should be a good fight for sure.


----------



## Rygu

Ronda is trying to be like her Stockton buddies the Diaz bros. Hopefully its "hype the fight" kind of actions and not what she's really like. 

If i'm Tate, i'm mainly worried about the armbar. Avoid that, and she'll do just fine I think.


----------



## oldfan

That has to be the best still photograph from a weigh in ever. But, if you watch the video, it was Tate trying to act Diaz. This was Ronda saying no.


----------



## El Bresko

Ronda looks so sexy in that video Oldy, would rep but must spread first


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Rooting for Tate but Rhonda has proved to be an awesome fighter thus far.


----------



## Mirage445

Help me Ronda.


----------



## kantowrestler

The way I look at it is that for all the guys watching everyone is a winner. They are two beautiful women and no matter who wins the beauty will win. The reason I'm calling it the Battle of the Beauties.


----------



## Rusty

Trying to find a bigger pic but no luck yet.


----------



## DragonStriker

This chick can fight wow.


----------



## Rusty

A full 90 degrees


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DragonStriker

It is just a little sore.....sure it is.


----------



## hixxy

I found it hard to keep my eyes off Ronda ass during most of that fight...

Great performance.


----------



## Sovereign

RustyRenegade said:


> A full 90 degrees
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Damn! I'd say that's 270 degrees!


----------



## Budhisten

Enjoy!


----------



## The Horticulturist

I wonder if Tate realizes how close she was to suffering a massive compound fracture in front of millions of people. She's a dummy for not tapping.


----------



## zarny

Next time...just tap Miesha. 

It beats not being able to wipe your a**.


----------



## TraMaI

hixxy said:


> I found it hard to keep my eyes off Ronda ass during most of that fight...
> 
> Great performance.


God damn. I am a fan of this sport and I'm trying to look at these women as legitimate athletes and I have had no problem doing that.

Until this fight.


I don't know if it's the fighting chops, just how ******* gorgeous her face is or her body but GOT DAMN Ronda Rousey is the hottest woman I have ever ******* laid eyes on. Seriously. :drool:


----------



## AmdM

hixxy said:


> I found it hard to keep my eyes off Ronda ass during most of that fight...
> 
> Great performance.


No kidding.
I've watched the fight twice and still haven't got a good look at the fight per se...


----------



## derek242

FULL FIGHT
How do you post youtube videos correctly? Just the video link in the youtube brackets not the whole link.














Larger image
http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/7893/therondanator.png

If you want the origional PSD file:
https://www.rapidshare.com/files/3225044799/The_Rondanator.psd


----------



## fight_doctor

"I don't feel bad about it." Ronda just guaranteed I will never be a fan. Completely classless, approaching abominable. Then somebody clued me in that she trains with the Diaz's and I understood. I'll be rooting against her in every fight from now on. I hope Cyborg comes back, gets better at hiding her juicing, and smashes Ronda's pretty face in.


----------



## Mirage445

fight_doctor said:


> "I don't feel bad about it." Ronda just guaranteed I will never be a fan. Completely classless, approaching abominable. Then somebody clued me in that she trains with the Diaz's and I understood. I'll be rooting against her in every fight from now on. I hope Cyborg comes back, gets better at hiding her juicing, and smashes Ronda's pretty face in.


I thought she meant she didn't feel bad about Tate being able to escape the 1st armbar...


----------



## fight_doctor

If that's true - I'll eat a little crow. I could have misunderstood or not been paying close attention. Anyone have a link to the post-fight in-ring interview?


----------



## Rusty

fight_doctor said:


> "I don't feel bad about it." Ronda just guaranteed I will never be a fan. Completely classless, approaching abominable. Then somebody clued me in that she trains with the Diaz's and I understood. I'll be rooting against her in every fight from now on. I hope Cyborg comes back, *gets better at hiding her juicing*, and smashes Ronda's pretty face in.


Seriously Doc?


----------



## fight_doctor

RustyRenegade said:


> Seriously Doc?


Half serious. Ronda showed a pretty ugly inside to go with the not bad outside. 

But on a serious note, what percentage of MMA athletes do you think are at least "optimizing" their testosterone levels to come into their fights just below the highest allowable level?


----------



## Fedornumber1!

Ronda takes trt?


LOL I knew she was goonna win..


----------



## cdtcpl

fight_doctor said:


> "I don't feel bad about it." Ronda just guaranteed I will never be a fan. Completely classless, approaching abominable. Then somebody clued me in that she trains with the Diaz's and I understood. I'll be rooting against her in every fight from now on. I hope Cyborg comes back, gets better at hiding her juicing, and smashes Ronda's pretty face in.


I still don't get why this comment bothers people. They act like tapping wasn't an option. It is not Ronda's fault that Tate didn't tap until she could scratch the middle of her back. Why should she feel bad for it? She didn't appear to brag about it or taunt Tate with it, it happened, she did what she had to do to win, and that was it.

And while I am no fan of the Diaz brothers, how does this comment and training with them link up at all?


----------



## fight_doctor

cdtcpl said:


> I still don't get why this comment bothers people. They act like tapping wasn't an option. It is not Ronda's fault that Tate didn't tap until she could scratch the middle of her back. Why should she feel bad for it?


As a human being engaging in a sport you want to win. The goal isn't to end someone's career or cause permanent damage, and if you do, you'd feel bad about it. Winning isn't worth taking a chance on crippling someone for life. If you don't feel bad about it, even if you had no choice, then you are sub-human in my humble opinion. And she did have choices if Tate was too tough for her own good. She could have called out to the ref that it was breaking and asked him to stop it earlier. Its not as egregious as Steve Cantwell saying he's "always wanted to do that" but its not far off either. 



> And while I am no fan of the Diaz brothers, how does this comment and training with them link up at all?


Apparently their idiocy, self-absorption, and lack of class is contagious.


----------



## oldfan

fight_doctor said:


> As a human being engaging in a sport you want to win. The goal isn't to end someone's career or cause permanent damage, and if you do, you'd feel bad about it. Winning isn't worth taking a chance on crippling someone for life. If you don't feel bad about it, even if you had no choice, then you are sub-human in my humble opinion. *And she did have choices if Tate was too tough for her own good. She could have called out to the ref that it was breaking and asked him to stop it earlier*. Its not as egregious as Steve Cantwell saying he's "always wanted to do that" but its not far off either.


Ronda tried that way before and Sarah D'Alelio is still complaining about it.









> Apparently their idiocy, self-absorption, and lack of class is contagious.


She barely knows the Diaz brothers. Nick asked her to show him some judo. ....what a dick


EDIT: This is the Ronda Rousey appreciation thread. If you don't, then don't let the door hit you...


----------



## Killz

In my opinion, If you dont tap, or verbally submit, then you get what you get. It's the responsibility of the fighter in the submission to stop it, Not the fighter who has the hold.

Rhonda was right in cranking that arm and 100% should have kept going until the tap. Nobody is complaining at frank Mir snapping limbs and I dont see how this is any different.


----------



## Joabbuac

In that video, if you see what Rousey says as the video is showing it makes sense, she did let the submission off just after it was totally locked out - I dont think she tried to cheat a win...which is what it looked like at first. You can see why she was not gonna let go of this one though....for the title against a world class female fighter.


----------



## Killz

Joabbuac said:


> In that video, if you see what Rousey says as the video is showing it makes sense, she did let the submission off just after it was totally locked out - I dont think she tried to cheat a win...which is what it looked like at first. You can see why she was not gonna let go of this one though....for the title against a world class female fighter.


Yeah, her story matches perfectly to the video evidence. Sounds like the other fighter was just bitter and trying to get out of a 25 second loss.


----------



## cdtcpl

fight_doctor said:


> As a human being engaging in a sport you want to win. The goal isn't to end someone's career or cause permanent damage, and if you do, you'd feel bad about it. Winning isn't worth taking a chance on crippling someone for life. If you don't feel bad about it, even if you had no choice, then you are sub-human in my humble opinion. And she did have choices if Tate was too tough for her own good. She could have called out to the ref that it was breaking and asked him to stop it earlier. Its not as egregious as Steve Cantwell saying he's "always wanted to do that" but its not far off either.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently their idiocy, self-absorption, and lack of class is contagious.


Go ahead, call me names, I don't really care. There is a clear difference between Ronda and Cantwell, so to even make a comparison in any fashion is a slap in the face to MMA fighters. Do I think Ronda wanted to break Tates arm and possibly ruin her career? Nope. But it is Tate's job to protect herself at all times, including tapping to prevent injury. Ronda shouldn't feel bad or back down because Tate is a tough as nails DOB.


----------



## fight_doctor

oldfan said:


> Ronda tried that way before and Sarah D'Alelio is still complaining about it.


This is my point. When she didn't want to break the arm she tried to avoid it. In this fight she didn't try to avoid it. That's shitty. 



> EDIT: This is the Ronda Rousey appreciation thread. If you don't, then don't let the door hit you...


I usually like to wear out my welcome and get thrown out.


----------



## fight_doctor

cdtcpl said:


> Go ahead, call me names, I don't really care.


Not sure where I called you a name? (maybe my evil twin got loose, but he's safely caged in an alternate universe.) I offered a description of the Diaz's and suggested these traits have infected Rousey - but now someone says they barely train together - so who knows if that's the source. Maybe she's just mentally weak and took things too personally. 



> There is a clear difference between Ronda and Cantwell, so to even make a comparison in any fashion is a slap in the face to MMA fighters. Do I think Ronda wanted to break Tates arm and possibly ruin her career? Nope. But it is Tate's job to protect herself at all times, including tapping to prevent injury. Ronda shouldn't feel bad or back down because Tate is a tough as nails DOB.


Difference in egregiousness but not the nature of the event. If Ronda wanted to avoid permanently hurting Tait she could have done *something.* But she was huffy about the head butt and showed immaturity and lack of self control. In human activity there will always be differences of opinion. I'm just saying that I will not be a Rousey fan (which I was starting to become) for the foreseeable future, and as it stands now I'd be delighted to see her laying up against the cage with eyes rolled back and leg pinned under her Rashad Evans via Machida style.


----------



## Rusty

fight_doctor said:


> This is my point. When she didn't want to break the arm she tried to avoid it. In this fight she didn't try to avoid it. That's shitty.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually like to wear out my welcome and get thrown out.


Well hopefully that happens sooner rather than later. This thread wasn't made for the sake of debate. Take it elsewhere if you're looking to argue.

More Ronda apprecitation


----------



## VolcomX311

It's Tate's responsibility to tap, Ronda letting go because she's concerned about Tate puts Ronda in a position to still get beat. Fights not over until ref says so or a fighter taps, there's really not much else to it.


----------



## cdtcpl

fight_doctor said:


> Not sure where I called you a name? (maybe my evil twin got loose, but he's safely caged in an alternate universe.)





fight_doctor said:


> If you don't feel bad about it, even if you had no choice, then you are sub-human in my humble opinion.


Your reference to me being "sub-human" because I don't believe she should feel bad about Tate's arm.


----------



## Rusty




----------



## Rusty




----------



## Term

fight_doctor said:


> This is my point. When she didn't want to break the arm she tried to avoid it. In this fight she didn't try to avoid it. That's shitty.


The shitty part was D'Alelio complaining after verbally tapping. Rhonda wanted to avoid breaking her arm and she has said in several interviews that she now has no choice but to hold it until the ref stops her. So arms that get screwed up you can thank D'Alelio. With refs like the one in this fight, there might be many.

I think Cyborg is the only woman out there that could beat her. When Tate hit her early she didn't look like she handled it all that well. I could imagine getting hit by Cyborg would be a lot worse. I think she will take Kaufman's arm as well. Wouldn't mind seeing her against Marloes Coenen. Neither of those fights are going to happen anytime soon though.


----------



## VolcomX311

Frank Mir's broken two arms (Timmay and Big Nog), where was the outrage then? And how does everyone keep blaming Ronda for what was Tate's responsibility?


----------



## Swiss

Exactly, it's just weird that this is even an issue.


----------



## G_Land

VolcomX311 said:


> Frank Mir's broken two arms (Timmay and Big Nog), where was the outrage then? And how does everyone keep blaming Ronda for what was Tate's responsibility?


Truth :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan

Swiss said:


> Exactly, it's just weird that this is even an issue.


...speaking of issues... have you seen the March issue of UFCmag












> "Ronda Rousey is the best women's fighter in the whole world, bar none."


- Gene Lebell


----------



## Joabbuac

cdtcpl said:


> Your reference to me being "sub-human" because I don't believe she should feel bad about Tate's arm.


Honestly i think she did feel bad (most humans would) You see the looks she gave Tate instead of continuing to celebrate? She was concerned, got her sht back together when she knew tate was more or less ok.


----------



## cdtcpl

Joabbuac said:


> Honestly i think she did feel bad (most humans would) You see the looks she gave Tate instead of continuing to celebrate? She was concerned, got her sht back together when she knew tate was more or less ok.


Feeling bad and concerned are two different things. She can be concerned for her health but not feel bad for having caused the injury. 

I find it hilarious that people are so upset about her being matter of fact about a submission but if she would have straight KO'ed her and made a comment "Once this hand hits that chin it's all over!" people would have been hi-5ing each other.

So in summary, no, I whole heartily disagree that most humans would feel bad. I clearly don't, so say what you would like about me. In my eyes, and probably in the eyes of most mma fans, BJJ/Judo/*****/etc practitioners, Tate had an option to tap. Tate made her choice and now must live with it like Big Timmy, Big Nog, and countless others have.


----------



## Budhisten

Ronda Rousey and Gene LeBell were both just interviewed by Ariel Helwani on his MMA Hour show 

http://www.mmafighting.com/strikefo...enson-henderson-tim-sylva-sean-mccorkle-rener

Interviews with Bendo, Rener Gracie and Sean McCorkle are also in there  (The Rener interview is especially epic, who else can give a 13 minute answer to a simple question?)


----------



## cdtcpl

Budhisten said:


> (The Rener interview is especially epic, who else can give a 13 minute answer to a simple question?)


Elvis Sinosic if you ask him who will win a fight.


----------



## Joabbuac

cdtcpl said:


> Feeling bad and concerned are two different things. She can be concerned for her health but not feel bad for having caused the injury.
> 
> I find it hilarious that people are so upset about her being matter of fact about a submission but if she would have straight KO'ed her and made a comment "Once this hand hits that chin it's all over!" people would have been hi-5ing each other.
> 
> So in summary, no, I whole heartily disagree that most humans would feel bad. I clearly don't, *so say what you would like about me*. In my eyes, and probably in the eyes of most mma fans, BJJ/Judo/*****/etc practitioners, Tate had an option to tap. Tate made her choice and now must live with it like Big Timmy, Big Nog, and countless others have.


That you are....wait for it - sub human :cheeky4: shock shock. 

Anyway....You do understand that an armbreak can affect someone for the rest of there career yes? Yes it was Tates fault...but you can still feel sorry for her....feel bad about having to break it - even if they forced you to do it.


----------



## cdtcpl

Joabbuac said:


> That you are....wait for it - sub human :cheeky4: shock shock.
> 
> Anyway....You do understand that an armbreak can affect someone for the rest of there career yes? Yes it was Tates fault...but you can still feel sorry for her....feel bad about having to break it - even if they forced you to do it.


I do understand that breaking an arm can affect someone career, but I don't feel sorry for people because they make poor decisions. If say Tate randomly fell and broke her arm, such as slipping on stairs, etc, then I would feel bad. She would have no active and predictable decision in that. But when you are confronted with choices and you make a bad one why should I feel bad?

Feel free to continue to associate me with a less human being, but I find it quite humorous that you resorted to name calling.


----------



## Budhisten

Well she didn't break any bones apparently:



> Mar 4, 2012 - Amazingly, Miesha Tate didn't suffer any broken bones in her left arm following Saturday night's gruesome loss via armbar to Ronda Rousey.
> 
> "I had X-Rays last night," Tate told MMAFighting.com via text message. "No bones are broken, which I already knew. Other than that, I have to get an MRI to find out anything further."
> 
> Tate, the now former Strikeforce bantamweight champion, wouldn't elaborate on when she'll find out what kind of shape her arm is in and when she'll back to 100 percent. According to a Strikeforce official Saturday night, the early thought was that she had at least damaged ligaments in her arm.
> 
> Rousey submitted Tate via armbar at 4:27 of the first round but only after Tate refused to tap for several seconds, which led to her arm seemingly bending backwards. A similar scenario played out in the first minute of the fight, but Tate was able to escape that submission attempt.
> 
> Following the tapout, Tate remained on the canvas for several seconds and was unable to move her left arm in the cage after the fight.
> 
> The win improved Rousey's professional record to 5-0, with all five wins coming via first-round armbar. Tate's record dropped to 12-3.


*Source: MMAFighting.com*


----------



## Joabbuac

cdtcpl said:


> I do understand that breaking an arm can affect someone career, but I don't feel sorry for people because they make poor decisions. If say Tate randomly fell and broke her arm, such as slipping on stairs, etc, then I would feel bad. She would have no active and predictable decision in that. But when you are confronted with choices and you make a bad one why should I feel bad?
> 
> *Feel free to continue to associate me with a less human being, but I find it quite humorous that you resorted to name calling.*


:laugh: come on man, i was just messing since the other guy said it...and you kinda led me into it. 

I feel sorry for those who make bad decisions...thats all and hey - looks like her arm was not broke.


----------



## Rusko

Oooow Yeeeeaaaah!


----------



## VolcomX311

Is that Nick Diaz choking her out?


----------



## Budhisten

VolcomX311 said:


> Is that Nick Diaz choking her out?


Indeed - there's a video of them grappling somewhere on youtube, go look it up mate


----------



## Rusko

VolcomX311 said:


> Is that Nick Diaz choking her out?


It's nick, but I'm not sure if thats the only thong he is doing (judging by the face expresion)


----------



## No_Mercy

I would have a most difficult time grappling with her. I'd imagine I'd spend most of the time in the mount position. Looking for a submission only to get countered. Then I would have no choice, but to go back to her guard and repeat rinse recycle.


----------



## slapshot

I like Ronda and you have to admit if your opponent is Rousey, you are going to be a little more reserved on the ground.

Its a bit early to count on Rousey vs Cyborg, I could see Ronda fighting again and most likely winning in similar fashion. Assuming she waits/wins I think it could end up either a KO for Cyborg or a five round slow ground war, I guess I'm just not sure Ronda gets that type of sub on Cyborg.

Anyway, it was a exciting fight and I think it proved woman's mma doesn't live or die with one or two fighters and with fights like what we've see in strikeforce woman's mma is going to grow and if Ronda and Cyborg are able to win dana over we could see woman's mma alot more.


----------



## oBMTo

Add me to the Ronda Rousey fan club.


----------



## kantowrestler

Her longest fight so far and it didn't even go past the first round. I wonder if Sarah is going to last as long or if she is going to be another quick victory.


----------



## Rusty

Couple links already posted...
http://www.mmaweekly.com/ronda-rous...rg-and-mcmann-as-great-challenges-still-ahead

http://www.mmaforum.com/strikeforce...onda-rousey-establish-legacy-women-s-mma.html






Rhonda to make her ESPN debut in The Body. Good news 
http://mmajunkie.com/news/27930/str...pear-in-espn-the-magazines-the-body-issue.mma


----------



## kantowrestler

May her hottness continue!


----------



## Krusty

Cyborg needs to hurry up and get her new roid regime sorted so we can see the epic show that would be Rousey vs. Cyborg.

I suspect Cyborg's experience and general strength might give her the edge but it would be an phenomenal fight and hopefully contribute to bumping up the presence of WMMA


----------



## kantowrestler

Getting the new roid regime into place isn't what's sidelining Cyborg. What is sidelining her is her suspension.


----------



## Krusty

I know. I was attempting to be amusing . I also enjoyed the alliteration too much to let it go.


----------



## mastodon2222

swpthleg said:


> Love Ronda. Not just cause she's a judoka. She's done stuff like chopping off that gorgeous head of hair to make weight. Thanks for posting these; hopefully nobody messes this thread up.


Her judo and arm bar skills are incredible.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, she fared very well against Meisha. The only bummer in that whole fight is the fact that she had to twist Meisha's elbow all over the place. Hopefully the Kaufman fight doesn't batter he badly.


----------



## The Dark Knight

Would like Ronda to beat Cyborg but I can't see any female doing it.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well that's not going to happen for another year at least with her suspension. Also, if Ronda survived her barrage then maybe she could pull off the armbar. That fight would be tricky.


----------



## oldfan




----------



## kantowrestler

Ok, that was just incredibly weird!


----------



## hellholming

what a ladies man!  guy was awkward as shit.


----------



## Budhisten

Sexual harrasment and not caring about ring worm is a great way to attract new students! Or so I've heard


----------



## Roflcopter

XFD at "Renato Laranja"


----------



## kantowrestler

That whole thing was just plainly weird.


----------



## Mirage445

You guys need to have some heshpect.


----------



## kantowrestler

What the heck is heshpect?


----------



## Mirage445

Heshpect is when you are think high of someone.


----------



## kantowrestler

Getting high off of thinking of someone. Sounds rather interesting.


----------



## oldfan

Ronda Rousey on WhoSay


----------



## Rusty

Well, isn't that interesting.


----------



## BrutalKO

...Odd pic. Ronda is a hottie and one hell of a fighter that deserves the championship recognition. Her fight with Tate was killer (not to mention her cute face & smokin' hot body)! I'd like to see her in some sexy pics. I'm sure they will pop up soon. I love watching her fight. Her intensity is great and she brings it everytime. Sarah Kaufmann's striking is far ahead of Ronda's but Rousey has excellent balance, a good chin and her hiptosses are the best. She can take a punch and as soon as Sarah locks up with Ronda, Sarah is going for a ride. I see Rousey getting a sweet toss and quickly getting side control she will overwhelm Sarah on the ground and will most likely snatch Sarah's arm. 5 1st round armbars is pretty sick. If Ronda starts to tighten up her striking, she'll hold that belt for a long time...


----------



## El Bresko




----------



## kantowrestler

Let's not forget Ronda rolling into the Ultimate Fighter house.


----------



## oldfan




----------



## No_Mercy

This woman carries herself in such a way that turns me on like rabid pit bull. She reminds me of Trinity from the Matrix. She's an aggresive one folks...who can tame this lioness!


----------



## kantowrestler

Well I think all guys enjoy confident women to some kind've degree. I agree with you in that she carries herself in a sexy way. Though I'm not quite sure she reminds me of Trinity just because of looks.


----------



## Rauno

No_Mercy said:


> This woman carries herself in such a way that turns me on like rabid pit bull. She reminds me of Trinity from the Matrix. She's an aggresive one folks...who can tame this lioness!


Something about this post.. :thumb02:


----------



## Rusty

Yummy

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-cagewriter/ronda-rousey-shares-why-always-call-172406757.html


----------



## hellholming

man, she's got "sex" written all over her..... raise01: :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Between this thread and watching videos. I am officially a Ronda Rousey fan!


----------



## kantowrestler

I was a Ronda fan a while ago. Also I do agree she has sex written all over her. Whichever guy gets her is going to be one lucky dude!


----------



## Rusko

She is a sweety at heart.


----------



## kantowrestler

That is definately true.


----------



## El Bresko

Ronda's best friend's MMA debut


----------



## kantowrestler

Obviously interited Ronda's patented armbar.


----------



## Mirage445

She has trained with Ronda in Judo and is a US National Champion.


----------



## kantowrestler

Oh, so that transition shouldn't be too difficult. You know judo practitioners aren't known for their crossing over into MMA that much. However, past people like Hidehiko Yoshida and Karo Parysian and current people like Rick Hawn and Ronda Rousey have shown that they can be successful.


----------



## Rusty

Just stealing Bikinis videos on the 209, don't mind me.


----------



## Sharon

This girl is in shape! She inspires me a little


----------



## hellholming

she is hot.


----------



## kantowrestler

You're telling me! How lucky do you think the guy is going to be who marries her?


----------



## BrutalKO

...I like her personality too. It may be brash at times but she's honest. Ronda is a true athlete. She's got a knockout smile to boot. Very sexy. Rousey & Tate was a great fight and hot as hell too! I think if Ronda & Gina were to face off, it most likely will be the biggest, hottest women's MMA event ever. Ronda is a natural 145 so Gina wouldn't have to cut. Maybe Ronda could move up to 145 A Carano/Rousey fight would rake in some dough for Zuffa if they promoted it or maybe even put them on FOX. Who knows but it would be *very* interesting...


----------



## kantowrestler

I certainly agree that a Rousey versus Carano fight would garner attention. However, a few of your ideas have flaws in them. Both fighters fight in Strikeforce who does not have a deal with Fox.


----------



## BrutalKO

kantowrestler said:


> I certainly agree that a Rousey versus Carano fight would garner attention. However, a few of your ideas have flaws in them. Both fighters fight in Strikeforce who does not have a deal with Fox.


...Thx for pointing out my flaws. I appreciate it. LOL! NP. You have a point but I'm sure Zuffa has the last executive say on the Strikeforce fighter contracts. There's so much talent out there. I can't wait for Cormier's UFC debut. When you throw in the money, fan generated interest and two sexy women who have high level skills.-- Come on man- I know you wouldn't miss it!...


----------



## kantowrestler

You do have a good point in that there is alot of good talent out there. However, as we all know Dana White is not exactly a fan of women's MMA. I'd love for that fight to take place on a UFC card but that won't happen right now.


----------



## Rauno

kantowrestler said:


> You do have a good point in that there is alot of good talent out there. However, as we all know Dana White is not exactly a fan of women's MMA. I'd love for that fight to take place on a UFC card but that won't happen right now.


Actually, i dare say Dana is a fan of womens MMA. He was pumped for the Tate-Rousey fight. This doesn't mean his creating a divison for them in the near future however, the talent pool in WMMA just isn't that big. There are a few well known fighters and that's it.


----------



## kantowrestler

He maybe developing a little bit of a liking towards women's MMA. However, he is also a business man and based on that he knows women's MMA is not extremely lucrative. He started flyweight because there is potential.


----------



## Rusty

*Rousey and Kaufman official*


----------



## kantowrestler

I know that the fight is official but this is not an official trailer. Though I will admit with the right editing it would be a good trailer. The Rampage slam is a very good highlight to say the least.


----------



## K R Y




----------



## Rauno

So umm yea


----------



## kantowrestler

I almost got an anime style nosebleed from seeing those pictures. Also like the positioning of that Olympic tattoo. Honestly she wasn't as muscular as I thought she would be, which only added to her sexiness.


----------



## LizaG

I'm warming to Rousey, she can be mouthy and talk too much of the talk, but after seeing all she's done to promote fundraising for Breast Cancer I think there is a side to her that makes her a good role model. I have to admit, in the cage she is a hell of a beast on the ground.

The photoshoot didn't sway my opinion...I swear to god! 

Killer V-Line though!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue




----------



## El Bresko

ClydebankBlitz said:


>


Will get tossed on her head and tapped out. Ronda's gonna take that arm for the trophy case.


----------



## swpthleg

Once again, Ronda makes Miesha Tate look like dog meat.

Beautiful wax. You get what you pay for, and that was a very expensive one.


----------



## xeberus

Mhmm

:thumbsup:


----------



## Budhisten




----------



## oldfan

Budhisten said:


>


why would you do that ????:thumbsdown:


----------



## Rauno

:laugh: Faber himself tweeted this i think.


----------



## kantowrestler

Ok, that's just creepy!


----------



## oldfan




----------



## MikeHawk

I was actually starting to like Ronda until that Faber picture. I'm gonna have nightmares now.


----------



## LizaG

lol, love Ronda for saying she'd beat Kim Kardashian up, it's like that family mentally blocked out what their daughter did to get them all famous!


----------



## kantowrestler

Anyone can beat up Kim Kardashian. She is not that intimidating. With the sole exception of her rather shapely booty.


----------



## WizeKraker

Some behind the scenes footage of Ronda's photo shoot.

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=8147390


----------



## kantowrestler

I swear I saw her p**** cat in some of those shots. She still comes off as a little bit more muscular. Regardless she's one sexy woman.


----------



## Budhisten

*Revival FTW!*

I'll just leave this here


----------



## LizaG

Holy Frickin' Sweet Mother Of God!!!!!


----------



## kantowrestler

She's got one nice booty there.


----------



## Rusty

Bump:thumb02:


----------



## LizaG

Very worthy bump, even if it's just for the time Kanto admitted he found Kim Kardashian's booty intimidating (?)


----------



## Joabbuac

Ahhh... back when people liked Ronda.


----------



## Rygu

Isn't Photoshop a magical little program?


----------



## kantowrestler

If someone used photoshop then her features would probably be more excentuated.


----------



## oldfan

Everybody appreciates Ronda now.


----------



## tommydervan

She is absolutely unstoppable. When she is done she is going to be remembered as one of the greatest female athletes.


----------



## kantowrestler

Unless she faces Cyborg in what could determine which woman is indeed number one. However, she could still win that fight. Depends on if she tries to take it to the ground of course.


----------



## oldfan




----------



## kantowrestler

I think the UFC really understands the value of humor and viral marketing. The first one I saw which made me laugh was the one with Miley twerking. Wonder what they'll come up with next.


----------



## oldfan




----------



## kantowrestler

Well that was certainly an interesting satire to say the least. I'm guessing that the medical school comment was a nod to Rousey's mother. Either way the only other possible challenge left would be Cyborg.


----------

